# wanted to post this video...



## desertsss (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0fKTBZ_b2A

I found this to be somewhat interesting and a little educating...


----------



## Candy (Jun 2, 2009)

Very interesting Video Desertsss. I live about 30 to 45 minutes from there and didn't even know about it. Thanks for sharing I learned a lot.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 2, 2009)

desertsss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0fKTBZ_b2A
> 
> I found this to be somewhat interesting and a little educating...



Very educational. That was an awesome video and thanks for posting it.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for that video desertsss !!!!! Very cool to learn some info


----------



## sharlan (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting.

I live pretty close to the nature center, but haven't taken the kids in years. I guess it's about time for a trip.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a perfect video to send to my niece who is supposed to take care of my tort for a few days.

Thank you,


----------

